# How much do union electricians get paid?



## greaselightning

What is the pay that I'm looking at for an apprentice electrician, to journeyman electrician? I live in the Bay area.


----------



## TOOL_5150

greaselightning said:


> What is the pay that I'm looking at for an apprentice electrician, to journeyman electrician? I live in the Bay area.


it really depends on what local, but I believe its 45-55 bucks an hour. my friend in 302, said that 302 pays the best.

~Matt


----------



## sparky970

Try looking here. http://ibew.org/jobsboard/


----------



## qckrun

TOOL_5150 said:


> it really depends on what local, but I believe its 45-55 bucks an hour. my friend in 302, said that 302 pays the best.
> 
> ~Matt


 SF has the best pay schedule, which I believe a Journeymen make $55. Alameda and San Mateo are next right around 49-51$.


----------



## John Valdes

I was making $16.00 an hour in the late 70's early 80's. South FL.


----------



## iwa

Local 6 makes the most (at least in California) at 53.05 on the check an hour. Local 617 is at 50.00 on the check. So if you were in local 6 and you were a first period apprentice making 40% you would start out at 21.22 an hour. 

This link will help the most http://www.ibew.org/IBEW/directory/states/CA_Inside.asp


----------



## TOOL_5150

Whatever it is, they make too much.

~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power

Will someone please enforce the minimum wage laws......


----------



## John Valdes

TOOL_5150 said:


> Whatever it is, they make too much.
> 
> ~Matt


Jealous. :whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes

TOOL_5150 said:


> Whatever it is, they make too much.
> 
> ~Matt


Jealous. :whistling2: I guess we should cap income for you guys running one man shops too.

Sorry double post.


----------



## greaselightning

What do you guys think should I try to wait it out and try to get into SF/San Mateo?

Btw, how much do they pay in Alameda?

Thanks for all the advice and info.


----------



## pjmurph2002

I would recommend that you take the first available opportunity. Things are not well in the construction industry these days. 

The majority of the locals will provide you with excellent training, as well as great benefits for you and your family. 

Good Luck.


----------



## knowshorts

This site will give the scale of all counties in CA - http://www.dir.ca.gov/DLSR/PWD/


----------

